# obedience games



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi!

Does anyone have any good games or fun ways to train your dog certain things? I'm trying to work more on obedience training and these dogs are so fun-loving that if it's done in an entertaining way, they seem to have such a good time with it.

Here's one that I've been doing- I'm trying to work on my dog knowing to go to his place. I taught him "go to your bed" through an extension of another game we play. I have him sit and stay while I go spread a few treats throughout the house and then I come back and release him to find them. He's used to that game, so then I began putting a piece of food in my pocket when he wasn't looking and I'd toss it in his bed and tell him, "go to your bed" and point to it. After doing it a few times, then I started putting him in a sit stay in another room and telling him to go to his bed and he literally races to his bed to get there as fast as he can to find what's there. This may be totally counterproductive in establishing some sort of order in my house, ha! Now, when I'm about to get his food ready, I say "go to your bed" and again he races to his bed, throws himself in it, I tell him to stay, and he waits for me to come back and release him to eat. It's really funny to watch and taught him what "go to your bed" means. 

Please share what has worked in your house! Thanks!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We taught Finch something similar for times when we are loading the dishwasher. She always wanted to lick the plates, so we put a small rug about 4 feet away from the dishwasher and taught her to "go to your rug." As we are loading the dishwasher, we occasionally treat her as a reward for waiting so patiently. Now she usually runs straight to her rug and sits there as soon as she hears the dishwasher open. Since it is in the kitchen, she always sits on her rug while we are preparing food too since we will only give her a piece of what we are cutting up (usually veggies) if she is sitting on the rug. This keeps her out from underfoot!


----------

